
You Suck at Code Review - lewisinc
https://medium.com/checkgit/you-suck-at-code-review-96dd98d40785
======
lewisinc
Curious how you guys feel about the article.

It takes a pretty strong stance, but - for those of us working on teams - it's
easy to get caught up in a Code Review and come out with a sour experience.

Have any of you stopped advocating for Code Reviews because of a negative
experience?

